# Canister for Bottom tank on Steel Stand?



## dynamite07 (Oct 16, 2010)

Happy Holidays folks, 

Wondering if it's possible to connect a canister filter to a tank that is at the bottom level of a steel stand? It's a standard steel stand that is found at your LFS. The bottom level where the tank is placed is about 4 inches above ground. The canister filter will be placed on the ground (about 4 inches below the tank). Any feedback would be greatly appreciated especially from those who have tried this. 

Thanks


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

First off, why a canister filter in a saltwater setup?

Second...don't know if the pump would have enough power for the head height but you never know


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

I know you didn't mention it, but I doubt if it matters if it's salty or fresh, from experience, my Fluval 401 canister can pump water about 6 feet up, let alone just a few inches in your case. And I ran a temp qt tank on 2x4s on the floor for 2 months (with the canister on the floor) just fine.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

I think the OP is asking because with Ehiem canisters (maybe other brands ?) the instructions show a diagram demonstrating that the unit needs to be installed _below_ the tank.

I have wondered this as well.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I have 3 tanks running on the bottom tier with 2215s. The only problem I have is it's a little hard to prime them.


----------



## dynamite07 (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks for the replies everyone! I currently plan to use a Fluval 305 I have spare on the bottom tank on my metal stand. My next question is in order to prime the filter should I cut the hoses? The last time I used this fluval filter it was used on a tank on a wooden stand which was much higher. 

Rickcasa thats awesome to know. Were you able to prime the filter ok? I think the the bottom of the steel stand is higher than 2x4s would be. 

Thanks folks for future replies as well!


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

I told you can do it when u asked me when I picked up fish from you, lol I knew u didn't believe me, I have a few eheims and renas running on my bottom tanks just a little tricky to prime


----------



## dynamite07 (Oct 16, 2010)

Really!? Who are you? Maybe a name would ring a bell...I don't recall ever being told this in my life. I woulda had a ton of questions for you as I've thought of trying this for awhile now...
Well if you did this successfully did you shorten the length of your hoses? I'm planning to use a fluval. Call me up man maybe we can discuss this?


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Priming is easy esp if you fill up the canister with tank water before you close it up. If need be, raise the drain hose in the tank just above the canister. But the priming tab in the Fluval does the trick every time.
Hth


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

I think it would be wisest to cut the hoses. You can get replacement hose kits if you need longer down the road.


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

yes you can use a cannister filter. In fact I used to take water from my sump and pass it thru the canister filled with phosban and then back up to my tank. Head pressure of 6 feet..... slower water return but at least it will work.


----------

